

Ask HN: A watch that doesn't suck when typing? - rogermugs

I have a skagen with which I'm very pleased... except that I have to remove it to type...<p>which is frequently.
======
ledger123
Is there a still need for a watch when we have one in cellphones? I always
wonder this. (Except perhaps as a piece of jewelery for men)

~~~
timthorn
You can be more discreet when glancing at a watch than a phone - and it's
still that much easier to look at one's wrist than having to take a device out
of a pocket.

------
anactofgod
The Rado Ceramica and Movado Valor watches are the least obtrusive watches I
own. Both have the added benefit of being extremely durable (I'm tough on
watches). They still get in the way a bit, though.

Maybe you need a ring watch. This one is interesting...
[http://www.nova68.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&...](http://www.nova68.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=PJRW&Category_Code=39&Store_Code=nova68)

But I'd prefer the Pooh watch...
[http://www.whattimeizit.com/servlet/the-1/winnie-the-pooh-
ri...](http://www.whattimeizit.com/servlet/the-1/winnie-the-pooh-ring/Detail)

------
shrughes
I've never had to take off this when typing:
<http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002HI5N5A/>

------
hga
I use one with a cloth band that's snug enough to keep it from sliding down;
the cloth makes it sufficiently comfortable when a bit snug.

It's also small and very modest in scope, just an analog hours and minutes
hands display (yes, I'm old fashioned).

------
rogermugs
sad i missed these comments until just now. excellent advice (one of you)

